# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] CRYSTAL AUDIOVIDEO PRIME-HD

## sofosal

Εχω έναν αποκωδικοποιητή, CRYSTAL AUDIOVIDEO PRIME-HD.
έπαψε να δουλεύει στον δεύτερο χρόνο λειτουργίας του.

Άλλαξα έναν πυκνωτή που βρήκα φουσκωμένο, δούλεψε κανονικά για λίγο χρονικό διάστημα.

Ύστερα ξανασταμάτησε.
Άλλαξα άλλους δυο τρεις πυκνωτές,... αλλά τίποτα.

Κάτι παίζει- διάβασα- με την ποιότητα των πυκνωτών.
Τι πρέπει να βάλω και που θα τους βρω;

----------


## nyannaco

Αυτοί που έβαλες, ήταν στους 105°Π‘? Αν όχι, μάλλον ένας τουλάχιστον δεν άντεξε και παρέδωσε ξανά, οπότε άλλαξέ τους με 105°Π‘.

----------


## sofosal

> Αυτοί που έβαλες, ήταν στους 105°Π‘? Αν όχι, μάλλον ένας τουλάχιστον δεν άντεξε και παρέδωσε ξανά, οπότε άλλαξέ τους με 105°Π‘.


105°C (M) , γράφουν αυτοί που έβαλα... 
τέτοιους είχε και από την μάνα του...
έχουν διαφορά με αυτούς που(105°Π) λες;
 Κάπου διάβασα για κάποια (καλή) μάρκα, που είναι η ενδεδειγμένη, αλλά δεν συγκράτησα πια...

----------


## sofosal

DSCI0113,1.jpg

αρχικά άλλαξα τον (1) , και δούλεψε για λίγο.
μετά άλλαξα τους 2,3,4,5, αλλά δεν....

----------


## nyannaco

> έχουν διαφορά με αυτούς που(105°Π) λες;


Συγγνώμη για το μπέρδεμα φίλε μου, 105°Π‘ ήθελα να γράψω, δικό μου το λάθος. Αρα δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημά σου.

----------


## maik65

Για σου Αποστόλη, δώσε από εξωτερική πηγή +5v εκεί που σου σημείωσα ,να ξεχωρίσουμε τι φταίει. Τροφοδοτικό η μαιν.
DSCI0113,1.jpg

----------


## sofosal

> Για σου Αποστόλη, δώσε από εξωτερική πηγή +5v εκεί που σου σημείωσα ,να ξεχωρίσουμε τι φταίει. Τροφοδοτικό η μαιν.
> DSCI0113,1.jpg


εκεί έχει τα 5 volt κανονικά...
από την άλλη πλευρά του Μ/Σ, έχει άλλο ένα διόδιο, 3,3volt κανονικά....
μετά τα 3,3volt, κάπου δίνει 1,8 volt...

δίνοντας μόνο τα 5 στην δίοδο που σημάδεψες απλά ...δεν κάνει τίποτα.(το δοκίμασα όπως είπες)..

Άρα οι τάσεις υπάρχουν και είναι εντάξει...

δεν ακούει καθόλου από το κοντρόλ....
μερικές φορές την στιγμή που τον βάζω στην πρίζα ανάβει και το πορτοκαλί λαμπάκι του , σαν να είναι ΟΝ,
μένοντας εκεί ζεσταίνεται "φυσιολογικά" όπως όταν δουλεύει, πλην όμως δεν κάνει τίποτα.

άλλες φορές ανάβει μόνο το πράσινο , δεν ακούει τίποτα, παραμένει ψυχρός...

.....πάει για πέταμα....

----------


## maik65

Άρα οι τάσεις υπάρχουν και είναι εντάξει... Έχεις δίκιο υπάρχουν .Οπότε το πρόβλημα είναι στην μαιν...
Εκεί τώρα.......

----------


## bilste1965

Για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα έχω τον παραπάνω αποκωδικοποιητή και μέχρι πρόσφατα λειτουργούσε καλά  . Τελευταία δεν λειτουργεί το πλήκτρο on/off μόνο ακόμη και με καινούργιές μπαταρίες . Όλα τα υπόλοιπα λειτουργούν κανονικά. Αρχικά ήθελε αρκετή πίεσή για να λειτουργήσει και τώρα σταμάτησε να ανταποκρίνεται   Έχω δοκιμάσει το καθαρισμό της πλακέτας, αλουμινόχαρτό που διάβασα σε κάποιο άλλο θέμα , άλλα τίποτα . Αρνή τε πεισματικά με αποτέλεσμα να παραμένει ο δέκτης συνέχεια αναμμένος . Εάν υπάρχει καμιά ιδέα ίσα ίσα μόνο για να προγραμματίσω ένα πολυτηλεχειρηστήριο, εάν δεν μπορεί να αποκατασταθεί .

----------


## DARIO

Αν κολλαει σε πρασινο λαμπακι περνα firmware!   youtube.com/watch?v=xHblgLjBjIs   
αν δεν αναβει πρεπει να αλλαξεις το ολοκληρωμενο με τα 7 ποδαρακια γιατι συνηθως καιγεται.

----------


## Papas00zas

> εκεί έχει τα 5 volt κανονικά...
> από την άλλη πλευρά του Μ/Σ, έχει άλλο ένα διόδιο, 3,3volt κανονικά....
> μετά τα 3,3volt, κάπου δίνει 1,8 volt...
> 
> δίνοντας μόνο τα 5 στην δίοδο που σημάδεψες απλά ...δεν κάνει τίποτα.(το δοκίμασα όπως είπες)..
> 
> Άρα οι τάσεις υπάρχουν και είναι εντάξει...
> 
> δεν ακούει καθόλου από το κοντρόλ....
> ...


Δεν ξέρω αν είχε σχέση αλλά αν δοκίμαζες να αλλάξεις και τους άλλους 2 που είναι κοντά στο πηνίο μπορεί να είχαν να κανουν με το κόλλημα.

----------


## panesera

> Αν κολλαει σε πρασινο λαμπακι περνα firmware!   youtube.com/watch?v=xHblgLjBjIs   
> αν δεν αναβει πρεπει να αλλαξεις το ολοκληρωμενο με τα 7 ποδαρακια γιατι συνηθως καιγεται.


και αν δεν εχεις eprom programmer τη γίνεται;

----------


## Sotirakis

Έχω τον αποκωδικοποιητή Crystal Audio Prime HD, στον οποίο ανάβουν το πορτοκαλί και το πράσινο ledάκι, αλλά δεν δείχνει τίποτα στην τηλεόραση. Δυστυχώς στις  λεπτομέρειες του παραπάνω video (#10) έχει firmware, αλλά είναι για το Micro HD. Προκειμένου να επαναπρογραμματίσω με σωστό firmware την eprom, θα είχε κάποιος την καλοσύνη να ανεβάσει στο διαδίκτυο ή να μου στείλει με προσωπικό μήνυμα (με κλικ επάνω στο όνομά μου) το αντίστοιχο firmware. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## DARIO

https://www.4shared.com/rar/eaeIGtu4...micro__hd.html

----------

